# Ammonium chloride dosage in feed?



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

This is for buckligs for preventing urinary calculi. I was mixing their sweet grain with Purina Goat Balancer, which has AmCl, but I don't know if they were getting enough, and it is expensive. I may buy the food grade powdered AmCl, but leaving it free choice seems dangerous, as there could be toxicity. If you top dress on a quart of feed a day, what's the dosage? Forgive me if this is the wrong place to post this.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just started doing this for my bucks too 
1 teaspoon a day
But really mix it in because they don't like it


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I recently switched my ND's from sweet feed to DuMor Goat feed from Tractor supply. It's pellets with added AC. The bag say .5lb for Pygmy dry does/bucks.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well I am so confused. So many different ideas on whethers and bucks. My vet said no grain but I do give them a taste twice a day and they seem happy with it. I did start adding boss once in a while cause of the dry skin and it fixed that. Then I read its okay to feed them alfalfa pellets with the boss to offset. I know everyone has different ideas and it works for them but how does one decide without getting into trouble. I may be getting another whether soon so want to do good by all the boys.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Frosty said:


> Well I am so confused. So many different ideas on whethers and bucks. My vet said no grain but I do give them a taste twice a day and they seem happy with it. I did start adding boss once in a while cause of the dry skin and it fixed that. Then I read its okay to feed them alfalfa pellets with the boss to offset. I know everyone has different ideas and it works for them but how does one decide without getting into trouble. I may be getting another whether soon so want to do good by all the boys.


Honestly I'm confused too  all I know is my boys need extra right now since being out with the girls and since I have no idea of what's correct I add the ammonia chloride.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I do give my boys grain and alfalfa pellets and i do add AC to it.
They have done great on it .


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

What grain do you use trickyroo for the boys. There are so many out there.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Frosty said:


> What grain do you use trickyroo for the boys. There are so many out there.


Im using Southern States and they have done well on it 
I know of another breeder in my area using it , so thats how i ended up with it.
I used to use the mix of Oats , barley , or beet pulp pellets , BOSS , and calf manna. But one of my bucks got sick and it was in his stool undigested .
So i switched the bucks back to the Southern States and they did great , so i never changed it again. They do get a mix of the grain and alfalfa pellets with the AC


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow! Lots of good discussion & advice.
I think I'll buy the powder & mix it. I've only found smaller amounts on Ebay from one seller. I don't buy much from Dumor for goats simply because their products, including the goat oellets, have "animal fat" or "animal protein", which is usually from pigs (called the company a couple years back), and that goes against nature imho, so I'll just mix powder into a batch for the boys' grain bin. 
I try to keep my boys on alfalfa pellets 50% mixed with grain, also. I got a pour-on EFA supplement from TSC that I use. Just a little cheaper than BOSS. I use BOSS for my pregnant does, however.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I got mine from Jeffers


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I got a big bag from the feed store. I figure it will last me about 5 years lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> I got a big bag from the feed store. I figure it will last me about 5 years lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


:lol:


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh! This can get so confusing. Maybe I'm just thick...:ROFL: I am trying my darnedest to prevent UC in the Guys (Bristol the buck and William, a 4+mo old weather.) Our ND's are just pets. Browse and hay are their main diet. Feed is...well cause I make the Grandkids take care of their goats...it's a added bonus so to speak. They all are at a good weight now, healthy and thriving but...

I did buy a 2.5lb container of AniMed AC from my feed store. It came with absolutely NO instructions. However I found the same product on Jeffers site...thank goodness. They say, "Add 1½ lbs for every 25 lb of loose mineral." Okay, like Rose asked, how do ya know if they are getting enough. I have also read for prevention of UC.... add 1 teaspoon to 2 gallons of water per goat. Again, how would ya know if they are getting enough to prevent UC? Glad I have the AC on hand just in I need it for treatment! :dance: 

I have also learned that the best way to prevent UC, is keep the Calcium to Phosphorus ratio 2 to 1 in their diet. How do you do that? Their browse changes. Grass hay can have so many variables. They consume the minerals as they need it. I just thought the feed with the added AC was the best option....I'm still confused. :shrug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adding alfalfa pellets wouldn't be bad if your browse and hay is mainly grass.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It sounds like your doing it all right , your taking all the right steps to help prevent it , thats all you can do  
I also make sure they are peeing without any problems. 
From what i know , there is a chance of them getting too much AC and causing problems too. You just have to have a happy balance .
JMO


----------

